# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  The reopening season isnt far away

## JEK



----------


## JEK



----------


## amyb

Yes-great bartender and fabulous food. I am so ready.

----------


## JEK



----------


## LongIslander

> 



I will gladly accept an introduction to the subject of this photo

----------


## JEK



----------


## JEK



----------


## marybeth

We are just about 6 weeks out and the tingling is starting....

----------


## amyb

I understand!

----------


## andynap



----------


## andynap



----------


## JEK



----------


## Jim A

*Dear Friends and Family,* 
*Bagatelle St. Barths* is excited to welcome you back on Thursday, *October 20th* to enjoy another season of Joie de Vivre together!
We are happy to announce the arrival of our new Executive *Chef Leopold Gillen* introducing the new menu curated by Corporate *Chef Rocco Seminara* for a unique culinary experience highlighting French Mediterranean cuisine.
We are welcoming you back with several exciting events: Back to 80s & 90s on Thursday, Ladies Night on Friday, and our famous White Party on Saturday!

----------


## JEK



----------


## andynap



----------


## JEK



----------


## JEK



----------


## JEK



----------


## JEK



----------

